# Ladder Anti-Kickback Device



## Zuki (Mar 28, 2007)

After making a recent post showing me on a ladder at a less than perfect angle, and after reading Padre's post on his ladder incident I decided I would add another layer of safety to my ladder work.

I made this anti-kickback out of a scrap piece of 2×2, 4 8" spikes and a short length of rope. I don't think I have to get into the details of construction . . . you can pretty much figure that out.



When I put the ladder in place I will put the AKD on an angle at the feet of the ladder and pound it into the ground with a hammer. The rope will enable me to pull it out of the ground. Here I have just tapped it with my foot so you can get the idea. If the ladder does decide to kickback this puppy should catch the feet so that I can come down safely.


I will let you know how it works.


----------



## Russel (Aug 13, 2007)

Yeah, Padre's story got my attention after all the time I've spent on a ladder over the years. Looks to be a workable add-on. Hope you never need it.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Neat!!!

As Russel said- hope you never need it!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Hey Zuki
Looks like a great Idea. Could send me plans LOL


----------



## Zuki (Mar 28, 2007)

Yea Dave . . . great idea . . . you can then send it to Jim.

Might as well send it to Russel and lew as well.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

looks good.


----------



## Tinyshop (Sep 1, 2007)

Patent it!


----------



## pitchnsplinters (Dec 26, 2008)

Videotape your test, just so we know it works.


----------



## Splinterman (Mar 13, 2009)

This is way too complicated….......explain it again Zuki….!!!


----------

